# Phalaenopsis Sweet Memory 'Mr F'



## bigleaf (Feb 8, 2016)

Phalaenopsis Sweet Memory 'Mr F' - a classic fragrant phalaenopsis hybrid from 1980s shared with me from Mr Lee Fister. 
This is a young stem propagated plant. Flower quality and quantity will improve over time.


----------



## abax (Feb 8, 2016)

Oooooo very, very nice. Are you planning to propagate this one?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 9, 2016)

Pretty. The buds look like it has violacea in it.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 12, 2016)

very pretty


----------



## 17andgrowing (Feb 12, 2016)

Lovely. What do it smell like?


----------

